# Internet via Airtel GPRS



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 10, 2007)

hi friends,

    I m using airtel gprs connection to connect to the internet with my LG KG300j mobile.But the problem is that after showing a speed of 460.8Kbps I get only 4-5 Kbps!!!!!! Sometimes I get speed upto 8-9 Kbps(rare or at the startup) while downloading or sometimes it goes below 1Kbps.
              Is there any way or trick to increase this speed or to maintain constant speed.I m using Turbo Internet Booster and Internet Download Manager with Opera 9.23 browser.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 11, 2007)

That's what you can get on a non-EDGE based mobile. If you get EDGE based mobile, you can get a constant speed of 15-20KBps. 

And don't worry about 460.8Kbps. It is only the connection speed between your PC & mobile. It has nothing to do with internet speed.


----------



## raksrules (Nov 11, 2007)

Yup thats true. I have a nokia 6630 and i use airtel to connect to internet. My connection speed is 921.6 Kbps. But the actual internet speed is something different.


----------



## ashfame (Nov 11, 2007)

windows shows you the speed with which it is connected to the device. 
460.8Kbps for datacable & 115.2Kbps for bluetooth connection. Signal at yourr end also depends. Even if you get a EDGE enabled handset, then you also need your network to provide with EDGE connectivity.


----------



## raksrules (Nov 11, 2007)

Airtel in Mumbai provides EDGE support.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 11, 2007)

go for EDGE...and feel da difference...lolz


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 12, 2007)

I have used MO before.U get very slow speeds.I reccomend to take  BSNL .HOME 250 for high speeds and HOME 500 night unlimited


----------



## dsuresh (Nov 13, 2007)

airtel gprs  is only   25 to 30 kbps speed only .  

 nothing more in  gprs  .    approx   download speed is 1 to 4 kbps.

edge or other tech  willnot  help .


----------



## raksrules (Nov 13, 2007)

Edge does help. I have used airtel gprs over SE w800i as well as Nokia 6630 (edge) and there is a lot difference. I have tried downloading songs from the net and using flashget as the download manager and Nokia 6630 i get DOWNLOAD speeds varying between 10 Kbps and 28Kbps. Yes thats true. Also using torrents i get speeds of around 10 Kbps or more depends pn the no of seeds.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 13, 2007)

@rak007 - it depends on speed of seeder.
for example if there is 1 seeder who is giving 20 kbps
and 4 seeders giving 2 kbps each.

WHICH 1 gives more speed???


----------



## Pathik (Nov 13, 2007)

Airtel networks suck..  i used to get 2-3kBps download speeds on an EDGE enabled handset with Airtel MO..


----------



## rajas700 (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL.....They use 1 Tower for Both internet and Mobile Service.Some times we cannot even make a call NETWORK BUSY.Then how can the internet work??Stop using GPRS.It's waste of Money and time. I think there is R.S.20 Pack Unlimited Pack for a day they missuse the word UNLIMITED.Goto cybercafe and browse for 2 hrs for R.S.20 and get finish the work.AIRTEL simply scams pupil saying that UNLIMITED GPRS..


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

How can I get Opera Mini 4 to be used with Airtel GPRS(Nokia 6600
)? when it tries to configure the connection, it always says internet connection failed,but that is not the case with the default phone browser.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok Friends,I'll try connecting internet(airtel gprs) with my friend's N70 which have EDGE facility.Then I will see the difference.If it works then i will go for an EDGE based mobile phone.         Anyway,thank you all for ur valuable comments.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 10, 2007)

Nothing more improvenent I ve seen using EDGE based mobile. It still sucks.


----------



## raksrules (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been using airtel MO ocassionally since last 1.5 years. I have never faced much problems (touch wood  ) except sometimes connection downtime or the GPRS not getting activated / deacivated when i want it. In fact i needed a connection for my home in Mumbai but do not have a cheap / relaible broadband here so i opted for another airtel prepaid card for using internet. I usually use net on weekends at my home and get it activated on friday night. The difference is more evdident when i use my Nokia 6630 and when i use SE w800i. The former one has edge and i get awesome speeds using this.


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi to all !!!
  The actual speed is very less than the connection speed because the connection speed is the BANDWIDTH you get & the DOWNLOAD SPEED is different than it. As your connection speed,i.e. ur bandwidth is 480kbps & u get speed upto 10-20kbps range then its natural. It depends on many things.

*Conversion of BANDWIDTH into Actual Download Speed :*
You can ascertain the Actual speed urself. 
E.g. If your connection speed is 480kbps then divide 480 by 8 = 60KBps.
So 60KBps is your maximum download speed. Now you can get maximum speed of 60KB's per second. Mind it that its maximum speed & not the minimum. So ur minimum speed may be anything between 0 & 60 but it wont exceed after 60. You get speed in range of 15-20KBps. It depends ur connection, i.e. If u have Bluetooth modem connection then try to connecting via a cable, it'll increase ur speed more. Then it depends on ur system & browser so clean ur system & remove unwanted softwares to have enough memory to transfer data in high speeds. One other cause of getting low speed because it actually a wireless internet so it depends on network spectrum & range.

*Logic & Calculation of conversion :*
The speed of BANDWIDTH is mostly written like this : 480kbps & downloads are like 60KBps. Here comes the difference. 
KBps is not like kbps. *KB=Kilo Bytes & kb=kilo bits*
1 Byte = 8 Bits.
So when u want 2 ascertain the actual speed from bandwidth then just divide the bandwidth by 8 to get actual speed. If the BANDWIDTH is in Mb's then convert those Mb's into Kb's & then divide by 8. 
E.g. If ur bandwidth is 2Mbps then 2Mbps = 2 x 1024 = 2048 Kbps. So divide 2048 by 8, so 2048 / 8 = 256KBps.

Now u can ascertain the actual speeds before buying any broadband plans. Enjoy...!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 11, 2007)

That 486kbps is what yöü would have setup for network...try to set it to 33kbps it will show yöü that yöü have connected with 33kbps.
What really we get is, as far as i have been using,is mere 18-24kbps.dont expect more than this.
Want to improve your speed..forget  about it.
Only way is to browse between 2-6 am 

No way.

Or else use google.com/xhtml 
Search for the site yöü want to browse...it will show your page in modified way..say mere 2-3 kbps per page which will load faster in Airtel gprs.

No other go 

Wait for 3g or else


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank U *ninad xpress* for ur valuable information.
               U may be right- I have some free/demo softwares installed, so r they creating problems? And any internet booster help or not? I m doing according to ur ways and hope that I will enjoy speed .
    Waiting for 3G too *Naveen*. I never know some why some products/technology lauch in India too late inspite of having  many sources and professionals and India has changed too(becoming some biggest marketplace in world).


----------

